# Ironmaster add on kit 120lb?



## Shaneyboy (May 21, 2013)

Hope somebody can advise me

I recently bought the standard kit but now find i would like to go heavier.

unfortunately, i cannot stretch to the £300+ Valley fitness are asking so are there any other UK stores that might sell them cheaper?

Also, would it be cheaper to buy from the U.S. of States?

Cheers in advance


----------



## IGotTekkers (Jun 6, 2012)

I have absolutely no idea what you are talking about


----------



## BLUE(UK) (Jan 9, 2008)

IGotTekkers said:


> I have absolutely no idea what you are talking about


http://www.ironmaster.com/165-lb-Add-on-Kit-Custom.html#.Up21VqXpWT8

Unsure if you can get them cheaper in this country though.


----------

